
Optimize images for the web (for starters) - mcbetz
https://medium.com/@martin_betz/optimize-images-for-the-web-cc90a3ca66d9#.46724g9o1
======
mcbetz
Do you have more advice you would give beginners to optimize their images for
the web?

